# DADA and Futurism in music.



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

I took on a task digging through my CD collection. Some of these have not played for 20 years or more.
This is one:













I have been influenced by DADA movement a lot. As an artist I relate to that more than anything. Although I admire surrealism, cubism, futurism(mostly in architecture and design) and expressionism I like the roots of these the best.
So I wonder if there is more of that specially you know about - both from the early 20th century and all the way til' today. I would stay mostly on DADA than futurism - there is too much of the latter in Russian 1920's and on. For instance John Cage is very DADA for me so are some 21 century new music composers.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Here are some really nice arrangements on DADA music classic Kurt Schwitters "Ursonate". He is my personal hero also as an artist as well.


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

I would think quite a few of the avant-garde composers of the 20th Century might qualify. Cage, Feldman, Wolpe.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

erki said:


> For instance John Cage is very DADA for me so are some 21 century new music composers.


I have a CD somewhere of John Cage performing the music of Marcel Duchamp. He wasn't shy about his enthusiasm for Duchamp.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Here is my other favourite. *Hans Reichel and his invention Daxophone*






I have designed and made some of daxophones as well and performed with these occasionally. What I like about this kind of experimental music instruments that you can not play a tune with these really. But you can create wonderful and unusual sounds.


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

Wolpe sets artist Kurt Schwitters poem _An Anna Blume_, a Dadaist, non-sensical love poem, to music. Sort of.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

Lots of DADA in jazz obviously:

*Michel Godard Le chant du serpent*


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

*Elliot Sharp Cryptid Fragments*


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

OMG

The Daxophone . . . ROFLMAO!

"I was drawn to its uncanny vocal timbres . . . a sound somewhere between a badger and a cello . . . " - Daniel Fishkin, daxophone builder


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

*Aphex Twin Drukqs*






https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLVPGzOHIIgz8x1hlKKQ-qF9r6jH3tm42D


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2020)

Punk and industrial were dada. Groups as Bauhaus and Zurich 1916 were named after it. With that said, Max Ernst was my boy.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

This is interesting ballet music. I wish I have seen it danced.
*J.J. Palix Premier Feu*


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Since this is the "Non-Classical Music" thread, I'll propose a nifty box set for those of you who might want a sampling of what might well be termed "dada-istic pop/rock/jazz/punk/grunge/industrial/noise" music":

















This release from last year is certainly not music for everybody, but neither is Dada an art for everybody (though it may well be a non-art for everybody!).

I'm currently listening to Disc Two, and so far, half-way through the 18 tracks, I haven't heard two that were in any real way similar. The variety is astounding, though this is clearly not classical music.

























If you have any interest in avant-garde, contemporary, experimental, dada-esque music, this box set may well be right for you. Consider it a sampler of what is available out there. It will introduce you to many an artist and you can then pursue which tracks you find of greatest interest. Which may prove an exhausting undertaking given the variety and depth available here.


----------

